# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  ATM' Den Para Çekerken Dikkat

## ceydaaa

Banka_ATMleri1.jpgBankalar, tüketicileri çileden çıkaran uygulamalarına 'hızlı para çekme ücreti'ni ekledi. ATM'den hızlı para çeken vatandaşın hesabından anında 166 lira kesildi.

Vatandaştan para almak için her yolu deneyen bankalar, türlü ücretler icat ediyor. Tüketiciden faiz dışında 33 kalem işlemden ücret alan bankalar, bunlara yenilerini ekliyor. Son icat, 'hızlı para çekme ücreti' oldu. ATM'den çekilen paradan alınan bu ücret, hakem heyetine takıldı. Banka, kestiği ücreti tüketiciye iade etti.

FAİZİYLE BİRLİKTE

Kahramanmaraş'ta bir banka ATM'sinden 3 bin lira nakit avans çeken Asiye Özbalcı'dan, banka, 'hızlı para çekme ücreti' adı altında para kesti. ATM'den çektiği para karşılığında, bankanın yaptığı 166 liralık kesintiye bir anlam veremeyen Özbalcı, Kahramanmaraş Tüketici Hakem Heyeti'ne müracaat ederek, alınan ücrete itiraz etti.

Hakem heyeti, Özbalcı'nın itirazını kabul ederek, "Tüketici ile banka arasında yapılan sözleşmede böyle bir ibarenin bulunmadığı gerekçesiyle, 'hızlı para kullanma' adı altında alınan 166 liranın yasal faiziyle birlikte tüketiciye iadesine karar verdi. Tüketiciler Birliği Kahramanmaraş İl Temsilcisi Nesih Tanrıverdi, vatandaşların haklarını araması gerektiğini söyledi. Tanrıverdi, ATM'lerden çekilen paranın yavaşı olmadığı gibi hızlısının da ayrı bir ücretlendirmeye tabi tutulamayacağını vurguladı.

haberfedai.com

----------

